# Kayak Snacks



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Hoping to get some new ideas (and possibly more nutritious options!) for snacks to take out on the kayak.

Here's what we took out yesterday -










A milo bar for me, a nutrigrain bar for the other half (cos he likes iron man food!). I can't imagine these things are very healthy at all, though they are quite tasty and easy to carry on the yak because they are completely sealed in foil.










And some real lollies, not those 99% fat free things. Plus some m&ms and some fruit bars from Aldi. This was the first time we took this kind of snack with us. I packed it in a lock and lock container which is hopefully pretty airtight but for extra protection it went into the cooler bag.

We have a small cooler bag which fits into the rear hatch on the outfitter - it isn't too small as you can put a couple of cans of drink and bottles of water in there as well as some snacks, we usually freeze one of the water bottles so that keeps everything cool.

Any rubbish goes back into the cooler bag and then into the recycling when we get home - leave only footprints!

*So what do you take for snacks or food when you go out kayaking, and how do you carry it?*


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

when T-curve and I go out i usually take a cooler bag which fits in the front hatch of the kingy... we usually have some cans of pepsi max, water, if im organised i pack some sangas, if not we pick up cheese and bacon rolls on the way from the bakery, usually some apples and a box of shapes or something.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Muesli bars are stored permanently in the hatch, bottle of water for the paddle.

Lately I've been trialling the use of a cold beer as a recovery snack after I finish and the results have been positive.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I throw in a pack of biscuits or lollies, but the problem is if you have some water in the hull it sloshes around and takes with it the lollies or biscuits making one hell of a mess to clean up. So now I carry them in a drybag.

Usually just take about 2L water, no matter the length of the trip.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

- tin of baked beans ( they're at their best cold ;-) )

- Tin of mackerel or tuna ( can double up as burley if needed )

- Bag of cashews

- Usually a few ales, and some water.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll often fit a big esky behind the seat filled with ice a bottle of water, bottle of coke and whatever I get from the supermarket to eat. Often a loaf of brea, sliced cheese and ham/chicken loaf. I make the sandwiches while I am trolling.
And if, god willing someday it will happen, i catch a decent fish while out there, i'll chuck it in the esky. So far I haven't had a good catch when the esky has been on board so it's remain fish free....


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

The Nutrigrain/milo bars are pretty much all sugar, ditto the lollies. All that's going to do is give you a quick spike in energy followed by tiredness as your blood sugar drops back down. You're better off with some low G.I. carbs and a little protein. 
If I'm spending more than a couple of hours on the yak I'll take the following
1-2 bananas
1 apple
1 protein bar (don't get the cheap ones they taste like arse) or some cold meat
and to drink some Gatorade which I premake from the powder so that I can make it weaker than standard. At normal concentrations it's overloaded with sugar which outweighs the benefit of it replenishing the electrolytes you've lost through paddling


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

depends how long I'm going out for and when I last ate. anything under 3 hours I don't bother - too busy paddling and fishing to stop.

if i'm going out for more than 3 hours I'll carry an extra bottle of water (always take a litre or 2 regardless) a ziplock bag with a nut/sultana mix, maybe a muesli bar, an apple/banana and perhaps some chocolate or lolly snakes for energy. If I'll be out over a normal meal break (normally lunch) then I'll make some sandwiches and perhaps a thermos of coffee or some extra cold drinks, depending on how organised I am.

or alternatively I'll just nibble on a gulp sandworm and drink some gulp juice... :shock:


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Gulp juice and powerbait chips, keeps us Gold Coast boys healthy on the water.
I have been looking at a special diet http://www.drlam.com/blood_type_diet/blood_o_chart.asp# but cant see gulp on the menu. 
Part of the outdoor rec cert4 curriculum seems to be making scroggin to take paddling in a ziplock bag, sultanas, currents, raisons, other good gear including nuts. I am too lazy for that so would just buy a powerbar and a stick of salami. Might take some beef jerky along next time.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very partial to this stuff eaten straight with a spoon


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

grinner said:


> very partial to this stuff eaten straight with a spoon


Im not the only one. But I dont do it when kayak fishing....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Dried fruit, nuts, sandwiches. We have our own food drier.
On our Gulf trip we took muelsi or nut bars and tins of fruit as well.
Water, water and water - I allow 1L per hour if possible. Sometimes a Coke to perk me up.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Twiggy salami sticks, two mars bars, a packet of cheese twisties and in the warmer months water, colder months a thermos of hot coffee.

If I am intending a long run over a couple of days I also pack sustagen powder and a small gas stove and a fair bit of fruit all in a dry bag in the yak.

Jack.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Shortish trips 2 litres of water longer trips 3 litres of water frozen. I never used to take food but I got caught out once when the battery ran flat so on longer trips I take peanut butter and jam on multigrain sarmies.


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

grinner said:


> very partial to this stuff eaten straight with a spoon


  i like the way you think :lol: 8)


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

i was out on the lake the other week and my little brother was not to far away chewing and hiding something so i pulled in the line to investigate further, it turns out he had a cooler bag full of kfc chicken. so i took my tax from his bag and continued on fishing. unluckily thats was the only bights i got out of that session.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Water, about 2L, tin of baked beans, nutrigrain bar and a box of shapes.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

just wanting to know... for the ppl that take baked beans with them, do you have a sail fitted for the return trip? lol ;-)


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I take water and "one square meal" bars. They are produced by cookietime (NZ company based in Christchurch), I pick them up when I am over there or get my parents to grab them for me when they visit.
apparently they should be available here in oz now, but I havent seen them anywhere yet.

They are very tasty and fill you up with good amounts of energy very nicely - and take up virtually no space.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I must have lived a sheltered life, I have never had cold baked beans. 

Seems like this is a popular choice so I will have to give it a try 

Thanks everyone for your great posts, you have given me some brilliant ideas.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Tried most of the things suggesed, my latest phase is to stop at a bakery and pick up some pizza roles. I also have a tradition of stopping at a servo before a fishing trip, fuel for the car, chocolate milk for me!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

generally i have almonds and dates to munch on but will make sambos at times and will always take cold pizza from the night before


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

If it's a quick after work session I take water, maybe an up n go and a protien bar. For morning sessions that may last up to 6 hours I take water, fruit (apples, strawberries etc not banana's cause they are bad luck lol a sandwich and energy/protien bar or 2.

Years ago it was a coke and some allen's snakes and some cheezles.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Arnotts do little "lunch size" packs of their "shapes" line of biscuits. Nice little waterproof bags as well!

The missus buys them for the kids lunches at school. She has not yet worked out the relationship between my yakking trips and the shortfall in lunch materials....


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Oct 4, 2009)

crazyratwoman said:


> just wanting to know... for the ppl that take baked beans with them, do you have a sail fitted for the return trip? lol ;-)


HA HA!!! Great minds think alike... I was gonna post something similar but scrolled down and saw you'd beaten me to it... LMAO  Baked Beans are nice tho... I like them cold... YUM! Same as Nutella straight from the jar! Or if I can be bothered I put some on biscuits like Milk Coffee or Shortbread or Scotch Finger Biscuits... YUM!!! Damn I'm hungry now... time for DINNER!!!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Thought I would add to this thread after I did the Hawkesbury Classic last night.

I had a pretty wide variety that would be good for yak fishing.
1 Bannanas
2 Nutri Grain Bars
3 Snakes
4 Energy Gels

Gels would be good but are a little messy when you have them gel goes everywhere.


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Oct 4, 2009)

StevenM said:


> Well
> 
> Gota tell ya like it is.
> 
> ...


OMG That's the last thing I wanna here/read before I go to work tomorrow... pie...  I am so sick of reading/hearing/seeing/thinking/smelling pies... (I work with them and hate my job) I used to be a regular customer at the store then after an unforseen ending at my job got a job working at the store... *Rolls Eyes* Yes I love pies, but somedays there are customers I just want to throw a pie in their face, then yell and scream and walk out the door quitting as I exit for the last time not looking back  sounds like heaven!... I am thinking of a career in tourism but after the hell I went through at school and TAFE I always wanna throw up when I even look on any educational website or magazine... :? ... sorry got a little carried away...  I do love pies tho... don't get me wrong... ;-)


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Ginger nut bickies  and a bottle or 2 of water.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i like the odd spinach and cheese pastie ;-)


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Crazyratwoman, you are a quintessential yakker.

I make up some containers with diced cheese, slices of salami, some dried apricots and some crackers.

I like to take thermos of weak black tea with a teaspoon of sugar per cup.

I may take a bottle of Coke as well, an apple and an orange, an a can of spaghetti (hand grenade size)

I do not take alcohol as I seen what it can do some people in the sun and the danger that they put themselves and their companions into.

Before I start fishing I will sit back and enjoy the atmosphere and relax with a cuppa. It gets rid of the nerves. I also find it sharpens both your observation and your casting skills.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

if i took cuppa's on the yak i'd be forever getting out on the bank to peeeee!!!!! :lol:


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Crazyratwoman,

Have you seen those camping attachments made especially for adventurous women like yourself. Visit www.cabelas.com and look up the camping section.

I will leave it to your imagination.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

rofl @ "camping attachments" lol :lol:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Errr Heather - which Pie shop is it that you work in??? Just want to be sure I don't ask for extra sauce or anything when I drop in there 

I never take food and rarely water, even though I go out for 6 hour stretches I just don't get hungry out there. When I am organized I take a flask of coffee - my toe is still healing after last weeks flask drop at 430 in the morning


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

EEEEWWWWWWW TOES AND BLOOD!!!!


----------

